# Any "Modern" Congregational Hymnbooks?



## Kim G (Oct 14, 2008)

My church is looking for a hymnbook (to complement the one we already have) that has newer tunes to older texts. I'm specifically thinking of songs like "Before the Throne of God Above" and "How Deep the Father's Love for Us" (newer versions). Stuff like Sovereign Grace and Indelible Grace, only in hymnbook style instead of lead sheets and guitar chords. Even if I have to download song by song and create my own hymnal, does such a thing exist?


----------



## westminken (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you looking for RUF type of songs? If so, RUF is the same vein as Indelible Grace. You might want to check the Indelible Grace website. If no success, let me know via PM and I will check with my church and see what I can do.


----------

